# Truman Capote - fake identity, same as J.K.Rowling, didn't write any of "his" books - named after



## LastProphet (Jan 17, 2015)

Reminder of Last Prophet's words from Feb 2014, exposing worldwide first:
*Truman Capote - fake identity, same as J.K.Rowling, didn't write any of "his" books*
Capote's real name was supposedly Truman Streckfus Persons.
*How Truman Streckfus Persons alias Truman Capote was created 1945*
- Truman and Persons need no further explanation;
- Streckfus shows his german real ethnicity, hidden in plain sight, what is emphasized by "changing" name to Capote. It means red cape for fooling the bull in spanish and also a large mantel in portuguese.
- Streckfus linking Truman and Persons mocks (kicks) the use of fake identities to create simulated reality.

*Mockery of simulated reality in Literature and Politics*
Truman Capote was created the same day as another german nazi, "Harry S Truman", became 33rd president.
Harry S Truman alias Hitler's last Airforce commander, Hillary Clinton alias Hitler's oldest daughter, who will become 44th president in March or April 2014,  in the role of terminating the USA with the break-up in 11 states, are the ultimate mockery of US presidents.

*Literature and Hollywood*
No wonder that "Hollywood" alias the Great Decider Christ(of), alias the Illuminati Grand Master, used the film Capote in 2005 to set a milestone in the Oscar for actor in a leading role:
For the first time an "usurpator" is awarded the Oscar for actor in the leading role: it was Leonardo di Caprio not "Phillip Seymour Hoffman" who in fact played the role.

*BASICS*
"Harry S Truman" was NOT a TRUE MAN.
It was a fake identity, same as "Barry" "Hussein Obama II". 
Truman was in fact Robert Ritter von Greim, the last German officer to achieve the rank of Generalfeldmarschall (Field Marshal), the last commander of the Luftwaffe, the nazi airforce.
Fake identities from "american Harry S Truman" to "jewish Rothschild" bloodline and the origins of the Illuminati
Illuminati origins early History exposed worldwide first - Novus ordo seclorum real meaning

2014, Feb 4: More mockery of of simulated reality, from Superbowl to "Phillip Seymour Hoffman":
Illuminati religion 8th commandment have human cattle perceive NOTHING but SIMULATED REALITY

As of today, Jan 2015:
Why "Obama" was not yet "arrested" and Hillary Clinton "empowered" - see update at
Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war BIG BANG 2014 for dummies May 4 2014


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Jan 17, 2015)

Call Nurse Higgins and tell her you need a double dose of everything this morning.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 17, 2015)

_*Warning: Clicking on the OP's links can kill brain cells. *_


----------



## Camp (Jan 17, 2015)

youtube.com/watch?v=WtMPlY3duz4


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 3, 2015)

"The village of Holcomb stands on the high wheat plains of western Kansas, a lonesome area that other Kansans call “out there.”"


----------



## LastProphet (Feb 3, 2017)

*Three years after the article was first published ...*
Simulated Reality, the world as we know it: Truman Capote - fake identity, same as J.K.Rowling, didn't write any of "his" books

and two years after the repost, that still mentions Easter 2014 for Hitlery proclaimed "the real 44th president": two (Obama and Trump) rather than only one actors playing suicide bombers will be stripped of their president titles as soon as they finish their classic bombing missions.

*BASICS*
"Osama resurrects in Jerusalem" - why missing Boeing 777 script postponed, modified
Show to end all shows: Introduction: First act was scripted for one year before the last!!
Explanation reads like a chronicle of how illuminati overtime was extended after the original end date, Easter Sunday 2012.
Published days after Easter Sunday 2015
After 1,000 articles in 100 blogs, this was the first and so far only one to include an exclamation mark.
Explanation for Easter Sunday 2016 added together with the second one.
Illuminati Overtime: Jerusalem Osama resurrects 2012 postponed why missing Boeing 777 script reads like chronicle

====
Talk of Illuminati Grand Master (himself both a famous shakespearean and Hollywood actor) celebrating "Truman Capote" in 2004 with a special coreography for an Oscar award:

*Stephen K. Bannon played by Philip Seymour Hoffman*
The last name of this fake identity, played by a "dead" Hollywood actor, comes from cannon.
Note that both roles are/were played by more than one actor.
Example: Philip Seymour Hoffman got an Oscar for Capote while the role was in fact played by Leo di Caprio (first name after illuminati icon Leonardo da Vinci).

*CONTEXT*
Search for Seymour Hoffman here:
Jared Leto: Oscar winner and Paris Jackson played by same ACTRESS - Termination of simulated reality at Hollywood
Oscars 2014 for leading and supporting role: roles were not played by the awarded actors.
One of the awarded actors impersonated by an actress wearing a fake beard.
Simulated reality terminated NOW: Jared Leto Oscar winner and Paris Jackson played by same actor - Termination of simulated reality at Hollywood


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 16, 2017)

Are you off your court ordered meds?


----------

